# Vandy Vape - Govad RTA



## Dubz (27/5/17)

1. Bottom airflow and 3D side airflow; 
2. Spring loaded clamp style posts;
3. Utilized 510 and most popular wide bore drip tips;
4. 2ml Block removed for easy switch to 4ml capacity.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape_r (27/5/17)

Now this looks good


----------



## Petrus (27/5/17)

Vandy Vape is definitely doing something right. Every Atty is a winner, performance and price.


----------



## Hakhan (27/5/17)

Clever way of being 2ml compliant.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mahir (27/5/17)

Wow. I just bought a Pharaoh, the Vape Industry just loves taking our money LOL


----------

